# I caught a swarm



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

and yes, I am feeling smug. First time I've had the chance, and it went just like the books say it should:dance: (can you tell I'm pretty new at this?) Anyway, they are all tucked in their deep super with foundation and a feeder since it's cold and rainy. Is there anything I'm missing? Does anyone have advice?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

>>>>Does anyone have advice?<<<<

Yes, get rid of them quick. Give them away, throw them away, whatever it takes. They are VERY addictive, and if you keep them, you will be hooked for life. You will talk bees, think bees, dream bees, spend all your money on bees, for the rest of your life. Stop it now, while there is still hope.

Otherwise, be ready to join the rest of us addicts. :goodjob:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

To late!!!!! Already hooked when a person goes out to gather a swarm.
Your friends will now run when they see you coming as they know you are going to tell them about your bees AGAIN.

 Al


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

Heh, my plan, so far is to bring everyone down with me I have a hive at my house, told my father he could keep these at his place, and dragged him along to get them. By the time I was done he was right under the tree with me, (I wasn't real efficient) And he's heading down to get a veil and assorted sundries in a couple days. Now I'm thinking I could split my hive, that sounds easy enough (although everything about bees sounds easy in the book) and maybe, if I put an add on craigslist that I am looking for swarms...:bouncy:

For a complete change of subject, does anyone have an opinion on Evodia (bee-bee) trees? A semi-local nursery advertises them as a late-summer nectar source and I'm thinking I could fit a couple more ornamental trees around the yard. I've never seen one, though and hate to drive that far unless they are truly fabulous.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

alleyyooper said:


> To late!!!!! Already hooked when a person goes out to gather a swarm.
> Your friends will now run when they see you coming as they know you are going to tell them about your bees AGAIN.
> 
> Al


I agree 100%.....By the time someone deliberately takes on a swarm capture, they have lost their fear and are hopelessly hooked. Next step is going for the "hard stuff".....cutouts.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

Ooh, what's a cutout?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

This is a cut out. Where the wall is full of bees and honeycomb.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

So a couple questions. First, how do you do that? I actually gave it a shot last summer, but we were pretty sloppy (newbies) and the hive didn't survive. Not sorry I tried, the local mill was going to tear that building down, but it could have gone better.

Second, who's the crazy guy with no shirt, is that you?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

>>>>Second, who's the crazy guy with no shirt, is that you? <<<<

I plead the fifth. 

I've been taking them out for over 30 years. I don't save them all, but I do save most.


----------

